# Looks like I'm gking to have to " scratch that danged itch".



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pics of current conditions and a pic of my 1st line of defense.
Have to go put chains on truck first. Pastor's wife is due to deliver any minute and I may have to make a baby run.
It's *really* snowing hard at the moment. It's showtime!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Go get Em Joe! I sure hope you don't have to stop and "make a delivery" on the way to the hospital. 
You have a real nice yard.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> Go get Em Joe! I sure hope you don't have to stop and "make a delivery" on the way to the hospital.
> You have a real nice yard.


 that yard sure is nice i might have to camp in it a few days after i leave frackville this summer 
well looks like you'll get to blow some snow before i do joe. their calling for snow here sunday nite into monday morning


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Love your man cave!!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> that yard sure is nice i might have to camp in it a few days after i leave frackville this summer
> well looks like you'll get to blow some snow before i do joe. their calling for snow here sunday nite into monday morning


You're welcome to c'mon down William. Frackville isn't all that far from me. Only 125 miles.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Go get Em Joe! I sure hope you don't have to stop and "make a delivery" on the way to the hospital.
> You have a real nice yard.


Dang, don't say that! I'll bring "Dad" with me. This will be their sixth kid. I'll drive while he delivers. I'll bring my catcher's mitt just in case.
Thanks about the yard. We sure do enjoy it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

darcy32171 said:


> Love your man cave!!!


It's small but has it all! 
Thanks Darcy


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Still falling and I'm *not* going to pull a rope till it stops. Don't know how much we're supposed to get. Here's the latest peek outside. We have about 6-8" on the ground. We'll see how my Toro Power Clear handles it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pics of I-81 just south of us. This is Hagerstown, Md.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it started snowing here around 1:40, i was on my way to mom's


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It's been done snowing and I'm done blowing. Only used theToro Power Clear. Very light, fluffy stuff. Did four neighbor's as well. No charge. Just blow-n-go. I might need help some time.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> It's been done snowing and I'm done blowing. Only used theToro Power Clear. Very light, fluffy stuff. Did four neighbor's as well. No charge. Just blow-n-go. I might need help some time.


 that was mighty neighborly of you joe


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Did the power clear perform well?
More importantly, how goes the stork watch??


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Did the power clear perform well?
> More importantly, how goes the stork watch??


Power Clear did a fine job but I believe it's going to need new auger bearings. Maybe it was just a little clogged with snow.
As to the stork run.... I put my catcher's mitt away. Don't think it'll be tonight. Chains are still on the truck though!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe, I watched the Lions try to be a football team over in your snowy area today. Fantastic pics, by the way.
What a day
I can tell you from experience women go into real labor only when you are farthest from YOUR car keys, never fails
Only guided one out my entire life that wasn't mine and it was in a Chevy PU without leather seats Family still sends me a "birthday" card every year.
Time slowed down to a crawl and I never got nervous until about 6 hours after the event. Then I kinda freaked out as to what I actually was involved in. The lady nearly ripped all the hair from the right side of my head after repeatedly asking me if I knew what I was doing. 
Of course I knew what I was doing........nothing! Just happened to be there, and the only person that would catch the **** thing. What a mess
Cops wanted to tow my truck, too! Couldn't figure out it was the ugly guy with the gooey hands and missing half his hair


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> that was mighty neighborly of you joe


Indeed it was.....good on ya. 
That was a nasty ass storm that fortunately went south & east of us. I had my fill of snow with the last storm, (9"..wet & heavy) but it's only a matter of time when we get hit again.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Runner50 said:


> Indeed it was.....good on ya.
> That was a nasty ass storm that fortunately went south & east of us. I had my fill of snow with the last storm, (9"..wet & heavy) but it's only a matter of time when we get hit again.


Well, a guy never knows when the shoe might be on the other foot. I remember a few years back, when we were down in Wv. we had back to back storms dumping a total of about 4 'or better. I was sick with double pneumonia and the neighbors all jumped in and cleared our driveway and sidewalks. Prior to that I'd always helped do theirs. When our house was on the market this past summer we had a young man mowing for us. We kept him for a month till he found a place. He used our neighbor's mower to mow our lawn. I tried to give the neighbor some money for gas and he said he'd hit me if I didn't put my money away. Said I'd done so much for him that it was almost an insult. I put my money away and it was over. It's all good.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

What goes around, comes around Joe.
You reap what you sew.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> What goes around, comes around Joe.
> You reap what you sew.


Yup, that thing called karma.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Runner50 said:


> Yup, that thing called karma.


No such thing as karma. Just being a neighbor.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*



micah68kj said:


> No such thing as karma. Just being a neighbor.


Or Pay it Forward. Did 9 of my neighbors the other day when we got the 5"+. Not a biggy and helps the next person out. Never know when you might need their help.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> No such thing as karma. Just being a neighbor.


I hear ya. But one way or another & at some point in time, karma will come your way.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

S n o w i n g *again...* Used the Ariens 5520 last time. This time the Toro 521 gets a turn.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> S n o w i n g *again...* Used the Ariens 5520 last time. This time the Toro 521 gets a turn.


How did our impeller kit work on the 5520?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh! I forgot to let you know. It works very well. I never used the 5520 w/o it but I can tell just by experience with lots of other 2 stage blowers that it is slinging snow much further. It threw snow better than any other snowblower I've ever used except a big Berco 2 stage mounted on my old J. D. 332 diesel. Curious to see the Toro 521 in action now.
Thanks much Larry!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its snowing here also, i'm heading to mom's about noon time. i've got the ccr3650E over there for snow removal. once back home i'll have to see how much snow has fallen before deciding which blower to use


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> S n o w i n g *again...* Used the Ariens 5520 last time. This time the Toro 521 gets a turn.


The last two snows we had I used the Power Clear 3650  and the Ariens 5520. Was fixin' to try out the Toro 521 but it's been snowing all day and has only just started to stick. (Was going to post a short vid but... *invalid file* whatever that means.. Here's a couple pics I just shot.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> (Was going to post a short vid but... *invalid file* whatever that means..


My guess would be you have to use an external video host such as youtube to post videos.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Didn't get enough snow to have to use a blower. Just shoveled it. Oh well.

You're more than likely correct about youtube SHRYP.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well i got to use my 521 with the new shoes and tall chute ( you already have the tall chute joe ). the shoes mad a world of difference and the taller chute gave me more throwing distance compared to the short chute thats on all early 521's, 421's, and 3521's


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well i got to use my 521 with the new shoes and tall chute ( you already have the tall chute joe ). the shoes mad a world of difference and the taller chute gave me more throwing distance compared to the short chute thats on all early 521's, 421's, and 3521's


I take it that you're pretty happy with it? I have to admit I'm kind of looking forward to trying mine out. I believe I told you that I am only going to keep one blower. Not sure why but even w/o trying it out yet I think I'll be keeping the Toro. It just seems to be a sturdier, simpler, better built machine than the Ariens 5520. There are some question marks. The Ariens has 4 impeller blades and the Toro has 3. Ariens has a much taller chute than the Toro. Not sure how the Toro is going to behave with the gigantic auger shaft. All these unknowns will be answered when I finally get to use it. I didn't feel that 2" of semi- wet snow/rain combo would be a fair trial for the 521.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i got about eight inches of mid weight snow but i don't get eod stuff here. did you make the drift breaker for the toro?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i got about eight inches of mid weight snow but i don't get eod stuff here. did you make the drift breaker for the toro?


Apparently we won't get much EOD either since it seems they mostly push the snow in to the median. And, even if we do I'll be able to get it right away since I'm home. Worst case scenario is that I might have to make a few chops with a mine shovel..

It's just a short section of garage door angle. All I have to do is bolt it on...when we get enough snow to use it.
Did you clear your snow with the 521? How'd it do?


----------

